# Ohio River coming up.



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

It looks like the Hydrologic Prediction Service has folded the rainfall totals from Hurricane Sandy into the river predictions. 

Ohio River at Cincinnati


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Some current will finally get the catfish bite on track!!

Salmonid


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes,yes yessss, finnly some hight water. Wate ,i,m starting to feel not so well. Be to bad to have to call in sick for a couple days. Bear creek hear i come.


----------



## thecatman (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree! It's awesome to see the river starting to come up. I figure the storm and rising water might make the flathead really want to pack it on this weekend for the upcoming winter. And the blue cats are starting to bite too


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

thecatman said:


> And the blue cats are starting to bite too


I don't know where you've been fishing, but the blues have been raging for a couple weeks. I know of several 30 to 50 lbers caught, some on accident. How many of these things have they stocked? We are catching more than ever. Good luck!


----------



## thecatman (Apr 6, 2011)

Yep, couple of weeks.. sounds about right. And they'll just keep going thru the winter. And I'll keep fishing lol


----------

